# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Помогите удалить Нортон

## Alec

Доброго времени суток!
Постараюсь кратко.  :Smiley:  
Есть комп, в котором с магазина установлен Нортон 2003.
Компьютер никогда не использовался в интернете, теперь появилась необходимость подключить к сети. Но нортон просроченный и не активный. Продлевать лицензию нет желания - ну не люблю я Нортон, хочу поставить Каспера. Но Нортон не удаляется. Подскажите как это сделать наиболее корректно. Опасаюсь, что при чистке реестра удалю что-то лишнее.
Заранее спасибо.
Прошу прощения, если разместил тему не в соответствующем разделе. :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bo1

Сначала выполнить стандартную деинсталляцию программы 
Пуск-Настройка-Панель Управления -Установка Удаление программ.
А затем воспользоваться утилитой от Symantec для удаления
ftp://ftp.symantec.com/misc/consumer/Rnav2003.exe
Страница:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT...rc=bar_sch_nam

----------


## Alec

Спасибо,*bo1*!
Только я  ведь писал, что Нортон не удаляется . . .
Перед тем как обратиться сюда я пробовал и через *Пуск-Настройка-Панель Управления-Установка Удаление программ* и через *Пуск-Все программы-Нортон антивирус-Удаление Нортона антивируса.* :Cry:  
Скачал утилиту от Symantec для удаления, которую Вы предложили, но при первых же шагах её она требует удалить антивирус сначала методом *Пуск-Настройка-Панель Управления-Установка Удаление программ*
Опять двадцать пять! :Smiley:  
Так, что мне делать? Проигнорировать это и идти дальше или эта прога мне не подходит и надо искать другие пути?
Пли-и-из!

----------


## Гость

Я сильно извиняюсь но ....


    1.  в системе остаются работающие СЕРВИСЫ от Нортона, который отключаются только в соответствующем окне.

     2.   необходимо убрать все ссылки на загрузку Нотоновских шняг как в папках так и в реестре.


              Затем запускаем утилитку, но в системе не должно ничего работать от Нортона.

              Удачи

----------


## Geser

> Спасибо,*bo1*!
> Только я  ведь писал, что Нортон не удаляется . . .
> Перед тем как обратиться сюда я пробовал и через *Пуск-Настройка-Панель Управления-Установка Удаление программ* и через *Пуск-Все программы-Нортон антивирус-Удаление Нортона антивируса.* 
> Скачал утилиту от Symantec для удаления, которую Вы предложили, но при первых же шагах её она требует удалить антивирус сначала методом *Пуск-Настройка-Панель Управления-Установка Удаление программ*
> Опять двадцать пять! 
> Так, что мне делать? Проигнорировать это и идти дальше или эта прога мне не подходит и надо искать другие пути?
> Пли-и-из!


Сделай лог исследования системы АВЗ. Только нужно снять птичку "Исключить из протокола файлы опознанные как безопасные" Попробуем подсказать что и где выключить.

----------


## Alec

Высылаю лог. . .

----------


## Geser

C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe

На эти файлы нужно ссылки в реестре убрать

----------


## Alec

> C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
> 
> На эти файлы нужно ссылки в реестре убрать


Э-э-э! А можно поподробнее, для особенно одарённых! :Smiley:  
Сделать поиск в реестре этих двух файлов и удалить? Или как?

----------


## Iceman

Именно так.
Это можно сделать с помощью АВЗ:
меню Сервис -> Поиск данных в реестре ->...

----------


## Alec

ОК! Прасканировал реестр при помощи AVZ, удалил все ключи, перепроверил - всё чисто.
Всё равно не удаляется!
Начинаю деинсталяцию, идёт процесс, потом окно:
*Cannot find C:/Programm Files/Norton Antivirus/navapsvc.exe* и пр. бла-бла-бла.
Жму ОК, процесс удаления вроде как опять продолжается. пока опять не появлятся окно:
*Error 1316 A Network error occured while attempting to read from the file 
C:/WINDOWS/installer/NAV.MSI*
Жму ОК, процесс удаления cворачивается! :Embarassed: 
Короче, всё тоже самое, что и было до удаления ключей!

----------


## Geser

А нужно вот ятим: http://www.izcity.com/lib/12102005/N...mNRT1_20_4.htm

----------


## Alec

Утилиту скачал, но она для ПО 2004-2005, а у меня 2003 (извиняюсь, вначале темы написал, что 2002 - уже исправил)
Так, что? Можно пробовать? :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Утилиту скачал, но она для ПО 2004-2005, а у меня 2003 (извиняюсь, вначале темы написал, что 2002 - уже исправил)
> Так, что? Можно пробовать?


А для 2003 уже давали ссылку ftp://ftp.symantec.com/misc/consumer/Rnav2003.exe

----------


## Alec

Удалил . . .
Надо было мне внимательно читать все рекомендации.
Спасибо всем!

----------


## lsd66

тоже не могу удалить нортон секюрити 2010
не удаляется

----------


## Iron Monk

NIS 2010 Remote-Fix

----------


## lsd66

Пробывал я этими стандартыми
утилитами.
Все до одного места.
Не чего не помогло

----------

